# Goodbye 2007



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I finally got the urge again to get out and shoot something. It had been way too long. This morning I paid one more visit to Brazos Bend, my favorite place, to end the year right. It was chilly and foggy but it fit right in with the season. It took a while for the fog to burn off but once it did it was a beautiful day. I am really looking forward to the upcoming year and all that lies ahead for me photographically. Happy New Year everyone. Be safe. James


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James,

Very nice and thanks for sharing. As I was driving to work this morning I was hoping someone would get out to BBSP. Maybe I can return the favor tomorrow.

I'm assuming that's a Great Blue Heron in some off color overcoat and that he made you pay a toll when you passed. Great job on the other bird. Flash looks near perfect to me with a catchlight and subtile enought ot bring out colors w/o looking like a birthday party shot.

I'm curious about the setup on that one - beamer? if so ttl or manual? and which lens? I'm finding my beamer works best on manual 1/16th.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

ah, got myself a James Fix so i'm okay for another week.  beautiful photos James. i like the birds (okay i love them) but i really, really love the misty shots. you've ended the year well, in my opinion.  good luck with all the places your photography takes you for the upcoming year.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice to see someone doing something that they love to do. Thanks for sharing. Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks loads. I had a good time out there even if it wasn't too active. Hello Karen. Good to hear from you. I take it you are still in California? Did you pick up that camera? I hope you were able to but if not, there is still plenty of life and beauty left in your P&S. I really look forward to seeing some of your images from the trip.
No flash was used Rusty. That is a crop from the picture below. It was at ISO 400 (I forgot to reset it) with my 70-300mm 1/2000th sec @ f/5.6. Hopefully you can go tomorrow but bundle up. I hear tonight another front is coming through.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are a couple of more showing a little different BBSP view.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Great work James...Your shots make me homesick for BBSP. It will probably be spring befoe I'm able to get down there again...keep the beautiful shots coming next year...Happy New Year All....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

One more for good measure.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

very very nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice shots James. The foggy ones are just perfect. This is the only one I shot that was halfway decent. This was on the trail down by the Brazos river. I liked the reflections


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Beautiful job on everything. Very crisp crop. Thanks for sharing the info as it always helps us that are somewhat new to the digital gig.


----------

